# VEGAS the Olympia weekend crowd



## naturaltan (May 31, 2003)

Here is who we have possibly going so far and where they're staying:

*IM'er** - accommodations - arriving - departing*
TP - Luxor
Albob
Jodi - aunt's vacation house!
NikeGurl - with Jodi (lucky!  )
Butterfly & Fade - Luxor
JBo
Leslie - Luxor
Mr & Mrs. NT -  Luxor
Pitboss
P-Funk - a maybe
Prince
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus 
dg806
Kuso
Dave - a maybe
sawheet
DaMayor


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

Hopefully we don't get too drunk one night and can't make it home.    You may have to throw us in a cab!


----------



## kuso (May 31, 2003)

As TP already knows, I`m hoping to make it there this year but won`t know until it gets pretty close because of work.....


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

When is everyone flying out?  How long is everyone staying?  I don't want to book my tickets til I know when everyones going.  

Also, what show and etc. for the Olympia is everyone going to?


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

I am going to the Olmypia J.

I have to check flight info this weekend to know where i am stayin. Dave is my roomy so i gotta chat with him.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 31, 2003)

Guys/gals...I'd love to join you all but I'm going to be in class There's always the possibility of just flying down for the weekend and taking a day or two off from class...so please post when you plan to fly out and return


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

well see the other thread that TP created....we have all decided to head out on the olympia weekend. October 22-26...


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

Fade and I will probably fly out Wed night and stay at least through Sun. maybe Monday depending on his classes.

We were thinking of getting those VIP tickets... and put us down for the Luxor.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

VIP tickets? what are those?


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

I may go out on the 17th - 26th and take a week vacation.


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

oh i wish i could do that....


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

VIP Tickets
VIP Tickets are available by mail order or credit card only the IFBB Pro Division at (845) 638-9290. The VIP package ($600) includes: 
Best seating for the Figure Olympia judging 
Best seating for the Fitness Olympia judging 
Best seating for the Ms. Olympia judging 
Early entry to Meet the Olympians ballroom 
Best seating for the Figure Olympia finals 
Best seating for the Fitness Olympia finals 
Best seating for the Ms. Olympia finals 
Tickets to Friday Nights Cocktail Party 
Best seating for the Mr. Olympia judging 
Best seating for the Mr. Olympia finals 
Tickets to the Saturday Night Banquet 
Tickets to the Sunday Olympia Seminar


----------



## J'Bo (May 31, 2003)

man that sounds amazing....if i win the lottery then i am in for sure...$1000 is a little steep for me.


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

Yeah it is alot... I guess we should all decide which ones we'd all like to see and go to just those.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

I definately want to see Ms. Olympia, Mr. Olympia and Figure, maybe Fitness too.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am going to the Olmypia J.
> 
> I have to check flight info this weekend to know where i am stayin. Dave is my roomy so i gotta chat with him.




Chat is correct there, momma!  I haven't been able to commit to it yet but I think your persuasivness is getting the best of me!  Cool!  But, I won't know until again, my immediate family situation (Grandmother and my own mother)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

We were thinking about those VIP passes, but that is a lot of sitting around.  Not sure I could do that for 3 days.  I think right now we're leaning to seeing maybe the pre-judging shows.  Our nights will be crammed with trying to hit the popular bars, and my morning will be filled with trying to get Mrs.NT up and at it again.   She has been given notice - since this is only a 4 day getaway, she will have to go hard 3 nights in a row and get up early so that we don't waste away the days.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

see, I would love to see the fitness competition, mens/Women BB comp.

I wonder what J'bo wants to see?!?!?!  Hopefully relatively the same.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am going to the Olmypia J.
> 
> I have to check flight info this weekend to know where i am stayin. Dave is my roomy so i gotta chat with him.




Dave?  WHAT ABOUT ME   I can make that weekend, and I can write it off.  My friend has a booth out there so I will hook it up with him,  sounds like fun!!  JBO can we at least have ajoining rooms???


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

I didn't know that you were going?  I don't know if I'm going but if J'bo is persistant.... she just might change my mind!  

What booth, sawheet!

BTW, I'll departing Ft. Laud. to South Beach today but we'll be just having lunch!  

I need to buy a bike in two weeks!!!!  So I can go biking and see the hotties like I used to!  Mingle... you know?  Plus, Mango's is perfect for anytime!  Love those gals outfits there!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

come on Dave ... not sure how you could resist JBo's persistance.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> come on Dave ... not sure how you could resist JBo's persistance.



Since you got to see J'bo in the flesh, I can DEFINITELY take your word for it, however, as J'bo knows, it's going to be a family matter around that time due to potentially my grandmother's illness/death.

On the other hand, my favorite lass will be there along with quite a few of her beautiful friend's, Deeann, it's just another convincing factor I must consider!

Hey J'bo, if your out there get the soap and sponge out!  I think we need a car wash scene #2.  Wonder if we can get Sheri Stewart to come to the Olympia!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 1, 2003)

Dave ... I am very sorry to hear about your family situation.  You have your priorities in order though.  I hope that things will work out so that you can come ... 

Believe me, if she was asking you to come in person, there would be no saying no.   

Now, if you do, the car wash sounds like a great idea.  You know quite a few babes, and give Mrs.NT about a half day, and I'm sure she'll be able to add a couple of sweeties of her own! 

Since you probably chat with Sheri more than we get a chance to her, you should ask her if she's coming.  She's always wanted to meet Mrs.NT ... somehow it's always like that


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Dave ... I am very sorry to hear about your family situation.  You have your priorities in order though.  I hope that things will work out so that you can come ...
> 
> *Thanks, NT!!   *
> ...



*Unfortunately, I haven't spoken to Sheri for a long time!  I did speak to Deeann and pose that very question.  I also emailed Sheri as well.  I hope she responds and I hope she's doing well!Aaahh hell.....  I guess I'm going to have to log on to MM.com*


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

My Club Suggestion:  

The Ra - Luxor
Studio 54 - MGM Grand
RumJungle - Manadalay
House of Blues - Mandalay
Club Rio - Rio
Voodoo Lounge - Rio
Venus - Venetian
Rain in the Desert  - Palms

Thats all I can think of now.  I've been to Vegas a few times


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Are these clubs pretty hot and all night long.  I've seen the Luxor on Wild on the Vegas Strip on E' ..   Seems pretty wild!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

Lets just say at The Ra - theres cage dancing


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

So bt/ J'bo coercing and Jodi's knowledge of Vegas.... it's getting bery convincing!

Keep telling us more Jodi!!!  

What other things are there to do??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2003)

Well it depends.  I'm sort of a thrill seeker so I like to do adventurous things.  Like free falls and hiking amongst the rattlers. 

Theres tons of shows and tons of free shows.  Oh theres gambling too but I'm not much of a gambler.  Waste of money.  

Ohh how the All you can eat Seafood Buffet at the Rio   OMG that would be too funny about 20 BB's walking into that.  Better get cooking guys - 

PARTY CENTRAL


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm with you Jodi!  I don't want to waste my money on gambling... I want to waste it on booze and partying  

We went once a few years back and tried to make it to see this show that started at midnight... girls wore black leather... sounded quite erotic... do you know what I'm talking about???


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm with both of you about the gambling gist!  Any IM'ers feel they want to go off and gamble.... this is the town to do it in.   I'll be content of doing a little training (I'll be the smallest guy in there... weakest, too!)  Lay out by the pool.  EAT!!!  Get a massage, shop and take in the scenery!    As for the night-time.... hmmmnnnn....... that'll be most interesting!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Since you got to see J'bo in the flesh, I can DEFINITELY take your word for it, however, as J'bo knows, it's going to be a family matter around that time due to potentially my grandmother's illness/death.
> 
> On the other hand, my favorite lass will be there along with quite a few of her beautiful friend's, Deeann, it's just another convincing factor I must consider!
> ...



#1 dave....you are coming...so there....

#2 dave...i dont do soap scenes...porn pics arent my style...you know that

#3 sawheet....we are all getting ajoining rooms  right NT  

#4 CAGE DANCING??????? i am in.....dancin to good grooves is my specialty....and good cardio especially for someone that doesnt get any booty 

#5 Jodi....can i hike with you?

#6 i am in for fitness/figure and the hunt for the hot meat head comp. (opps wrong show) 

#7 ALL YOU CAN EAT SEAFOOD? i am booking my flight tomorrow this trip sounds better every minute....it could not be better....UNLESS VIN WAS SHARING A ROOM WITH ME


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

> #5 Jodi....can i hike with you?


Sure   If you don't mind running from snakes    j/k


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

ummm snakes? not gonna do it...i hate snakes 
how about climbing with sawheet and i?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

Love to!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well it depends.  I'm sort of a thrill seeker so I like to do adventurous things.  Like free falls and hiking amongst the rattlers. [\quote]
> 
> Free fall with a parachute ... bungee cord ... I'm in with ya Jodi!
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Lets just say at The Ra - theres cage dancing



Wait till you see what the Missus is going to wear in the cage!    The Missus will shake that cage NT style!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> #3 sawheet....we are all getting ajoining rooms  right NT


  Yeah us!  



> #4 CAGE DANCING??????? i am in.....dancin to good grooves is my specialty....and good cardio especially for someone that doesnt get any booty



hhhhhmmmmm ... JBO on a party tear and the Missus right at home in a cage ...  ... ummmm, Dave, I don't think you'll want to miss this show!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm with both of you about the gambling gist!  Any IM'ers feel they want to go off and gamble.... this is the town to do it in.   I'll be content of doing a little training (I'll be the smallest guy in there... weakest, too!)  Lay out by the pool.  EAT!!!  Get a massage, shop and take in the scenery!    As for the night-time.... hmmmnnnn....... that'll be most interesting!



I know the Missus will take her roll of quarters and hit the slots.  I'm sure she'll find someone to accompany her.  While she's there, I'll be soaking up the sun and creating trouble. 

Smallest guy in the gym ... let me go with you so you won't feel small.  In fact, I could workout with you to make you feel like superman.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I know the Missus will take her roll of quarters and hit the slots.  I'm sure she'll find someone to accompany her.  While she's there, I'll be soaking up the sun and creating trouble.
> 
> Smallest guy in the gym ... let me go with you so you won't feel small.  In fact, I could workout with you to make you feel like superman.



mmmnnnn...Hmmnnn....  (marge simpson)


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> #1 dave....you are coming...so there....
> 
> D= Ummmnnnnn
> ...



PS. I think VIN is going!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Lets just say at The Ra - theres cage dancing



Lets meet at the Ra, Friday night.  Say between 10-12????


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> PS. I think VIN is going!



Dont play with me like that.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

he hee he he!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2003)

i am so EXCITED!  i know for sure i'm going.  a lot of the rest of it is a bit up in the air.  i'll probably get there thurs afternoon.  stay thurs fri sat night and leave sunday afternoon.

jodi is the BEST for letting me stay with her (i promise i'm not a maniac)

there's a slim chance "nikeguy" may whine a LOT and want to go with me.  then we'll probably stay at the luxor - but he's only coming if he comes up with the $$$ and that's doubtful.   

now - what's this about cage dancing?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Lets meet at the Ra, Friday night.  Say between 10-12????



Hell YA!  Thats like my favorite one!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

> i promise i'm not a maniac



Glad one of use can say that.


----------



## dino (Jun 2, 2003)

I've never been to Las Vegas, and have always wanted too!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hell YA!  Thats like my favorite one!



Since you aren't hosting, the least you can do is do the planning. 

BTW, for those coming to the expo, be sure to stop by the Avant/1Fast/Ergopharm booths, to say hello.

P.S. Jodi, congrats on the mod-ship.  I just noticed.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Glad one of use can say that.



  ... we're counting on that ... 

Jodi ... the free falling thing you mentioned ... is that bungee jumping?  parachuting?  into water?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Since you aren't hosting, the least you can do is do the planning.
> 
> BTW, for those coming to the expo, be sure to stop by the Avant/1Fast/Ergopharm booths, to say hello.
> ...



Thanks TP!  I'll help make some plans


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... we're counting on that ...
> 
> Jodi ... the free falling thing you mentioned ... is that bungee jumping?  parachuting?  into water?



   Both!  I love shit like that!  Havn't parachuted by myself yet though always attached to someone so far!  But its soooo much fun.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

planning ...  ... Just give a time when you'll be somewhere and invite everyone else to be there.  If they show up, great, if they don't, they miss out on the party.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2003)

i'm showing up!  just tell me where and when.  (and i agree nt.  this is perfect stress free planning!)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm showing up.  Ra sounds the best, for Friday night.  Good place, very convenient.  And cage dancing.

This is going to be weird though.  And I am going to be well poluted.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

OK ... Ra ... Friday night ... October 24th ...the official IM gathering spot. 

How will everyone find everyone else ... I suggest meeting at the cage!  What better place to find a bunch of beautiful IM ladies than dancing in/on/around the cage.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, if meeting time is 10-12, we should just try to find one another.

Jodi, is it that big?  Will it be impossible?  Seems like most of the people coming have posted pics, and like I said, I'll meet those on Friday who come by the booth.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

Just done a quick check on Expedia.
For myself flying out of Charlotte Thurs. 23 and returning Sunday the 26 and a standard room at the Luxor including taxes and surcharges...................767.36. Not as bad as I thought. And TP looking at the pics and all the room descriptions are huge! The Ra is like 20,000 sf!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh well.  You can wear an IM nametag.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

i will be wearing a thong so everyone recognizes me....thanks to Ris's avi......


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i will be wearing a thong so everyone recognizes me....thanks to Ris's avi......


LMAO!!! I think we would recognize that anywhere!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

> *Originally posted by J'Bo *
> i will be wearing a thong so everyone recognizes me....thanks to Ris's avi......


 ... dare ya!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

never...


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> never...




Why?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

cause that is saved for private gatherings...ever seen Eyes Wide Shut?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i will be wearing a thong so everyone recognizes me....thanks to Ris's avi......




Y'know, I was just checking my calendar....and it looks like
*I'm There Baby!*


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

REALLY???  thats awesome DM....it will be so much fun.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

RA is a must and TP its big but not huge by any means.  Then again I club in Boston so I'm kind of use to that size.

We also have to do Studio 54.  Its so much fun.  70's style martini/club  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

these clubs sound great....i cant wait....gotta go shoppin now to outfit myself...lol.

whats the weather like there in October?


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

WARM-take little itty bitty thin stuff and bikini's!! LMAO!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> these clubs sound great....i cant wait....gotta go shoppin now to outfit myself...lol.
> 
> whats the weather like there in October?



Low 90's with DRY HEAT!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

See! Told ya!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

The missus will be wearing next to nothing, so a little bikini will work out just right!  

Studio 54 is our Saturday destination


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

Where is studio 54?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 2, 2003)

I just checked Expedia.com and wed-sun roundtrip, staying at the Luxor is only $1,065.14 for the two of us!!!  That's too cool!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> My Club Suggestion:
> 
> The Ra - Luxor
> ...



Don't you pay attention TP


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2003)

hmmm....I might be going, but I am not sure that I want to meet all of your freaks in person! 






just kidding


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I just checked Expedia.com and wed-sun roundtrip, staying at the Luxor is only $1,065.14 for the two of us!!!  That's too cool!!!



holy cow .. we're paying double that (CAD) and we're happy with that.  

We're booking our trip Friday!  Wee hoo


----------



## butterfly (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> holy cow .. we're paying double that (CAD) and we're happy with that.
> 
> We're booking our trip Friday!  Wee hoo


Well, Houston is a tad bit closer than Canada


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> hmmm....I might be going, but I am not sure that I want to meet all of your freaks in person!
> 
> just kidding



During the day we put on our 'everyday' people routine ... but the FREAKS come out at night!    Guaranteed ... no daughter ... no our home city!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

Expedia came in at 1500 (CAD) ... that's 400 better than our TA!  Anyone have trouble using an internet based TA?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 2, 2003)

What is TA???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn, B, that sig is so misleading.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2003)

i'm thinking travel agent?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

bingo NG!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 2, 2003)

Gotcha!  The TA wants to make a commission


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2003)

So the Jodi/NT thrill adventure may take us to the Stratosphere for the coaster and other ride.  Then we may try indoor skydiving ... trying to find an outdoor bungee jump.  Anyone want to join us?  Mrs.NT may try the indoor skydive, but that's a wild she will get.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

BRING IT ON BABY!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 2, 2003)

As long as we do these things BEFORE we start with the booze


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn I wish I were going with all of you!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2003)

i'll do them all.   

i refuse to go white water rafting but other than that...i'm up for just about anything!  (not that there's a wild river on the strip or anything lol)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> As long as we do these things BEFORE we start with the booze



  For sure................that would suck!   

Yeah NG and Butterfly - more daring women  

I never find people to do these things with me!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

Jodi=Smart, daring, wild, Goodlooking! What I'd miss?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Jodi=Smart, daring, wild, Goodlooking! What I'd miss?


Your forgot,, "built Chevy Tuff"  Wheels of steel  there are 2 you forgot.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

I just threw that in with goodlooking! Oh those wheels!!!!!!!!!!! I better stop my comments there!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

fire - you are gonna really regret not going when we are still posting about the great times well into 2005


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I just threw that in with goodlooking! Oh those wheels!!!!!!!!!!! I better stop my comments there!!!!!!!!


Good point there DG cause I believe Jodi may be able to kick your ass as well as mine.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> fire - you are gonna really regret not going when we are still posting about the great times well into 2005



come on J,, don't rub it in.  You know I would LOVE to meet you in person.  oh yea and umm the others in here too!!! I kinda forgot about them all for a second. hahahaha.   I can't seem to get the word "sand" out of my mind right now.   (private joke people. I'm taking my kids to the shore this week and i said something to J'Bo about the Jersey beaches)


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> fire - you are gonna really regret not going when we are still posting about the great times well into 2005




Don't worry , FS... I'll be posting right along side you........


  Uh-oh... J'bo is going to kill me for saying that!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

You can't go either David?  damn that sucks.  It is going to just be you and I here!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

I feel sorry for us David,, big man hug to you.  hahaha


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm still unsure about that.  Depends on the family situation.  

I just said this know to pry J'bo out of the woodwork and see if she's paying attention!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

gotcha


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

so what time are you working tonight till?

BTW, I thought you were a  weekend whore?  It's monday!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Saturday Sunday and Monday are my work days.  I'm here 7pm to 7am.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

3 days on and 4 days off?  What the heck do you do with all your spare time??


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

Clean the house, coach 2 little league baseball teams. Clean the house again, run errands to stores, cut grass, do laundry, Drop off kids at school, Pick them up again at 15:30. Help older son with homework. Get dinner started, Clean up the dinner stuff after dinner, clean the kitchen again.  play with the kids, help get the kids ready for bed.  Read to my youngest son.  fold cloths that came out of the dryer that I washed earlier in the day,  Watch some tv and then go to bed only to start the same shit again.  somewhere in there I try to find an hour to workout which hasn't been happening lately.  why do ask Dave, do you want to trade lives for awhile?  hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Don't worry , FS... I'll be posting right along side you........
> 
> 
> Uh-oh... J'bo is going to kill me for saying that!



damn rights dave....your dead....if you dont come i swear....i am coming there to get your ass and take you by the scruff..

there is my little anal retentive clean freak of a pal fire...monica is here with me tonight....she is warm and between my............


----------



## firestorm (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> there is my little anal retentive clean freak of a pal fire...monica is here with me tonight....she is warm and between my............




exsqueeze me???  whaaa??  huuuu???  who???  between your what???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2003)

Someone shoudl bring a laptop so we can post pics throughout the weekend  to rub it in.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Someone shoudl bring a laptop so we can post pics throughout the weekend  to rub it in.


I thought the same thing!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

gentlemen ... need I remind you you'll be in Vegas.  Who will have time to post anything.    There are bars to hit and shows to see and parties to attend ... and slip in a few winks every couple nights.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2003)

Didn't say I'd be doing the posting.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

good thing TP ... because you mentioned you'd be polluted.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2003)

True.  Which would make the posts all the more interesting.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Somethin bout a TP Drunken Post just doesn't seem right


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2003)

LMAO.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Someone shoudl bring a laptop so we can post pics throughout the weekend  to rub it in.



i got it covered......as if we werent going to do that.....so fire can sit at home and cry 

well we wouldnt have to post anything but pics......they tell a 1000 words


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 3, 2003)

Looks like Dero is getting ready already...


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> why do ask Dave, do you want to trade lives for awhile?  hahahaha



ummnnn... no!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> ... Clean the house again, run errands to stores... do laundry... Help older son with homework. Get dinner started, Clean up the dinner stuff after dinner, clean the kitchen again...  fold cloths that came out of the dryer that I washed earlier...  Watch some tv and then go to bed only to start the same shit again.  somewhere in there I try to find an hour to workout which hasn't been happening lately...


This sounds like my typical evening


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Someone shoudl bring a laptop so we can post pics throughout the weekend  to rub it in.





> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i got it covered......as if we werent going to do that.....so fire can sit at home and cry
> 
> well we wouldnt have to post anything but pics......they tell a 1000 words


We've got a digital camera and laptop too... so if it doesn't work out for you to bring your stuff just let me know and I'll bring mine, K!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

digital camera  ... I know there will be some photogentic shots that need to be preserved forever ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Looks like Dero is getting ready already...



 i dont know who you are.....but your damn funny


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

U know who it is!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

its duncan isnt it.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

I got my digi cam too!  Oh the blackmail I forsee!


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I got my digi cam too!  Oh the blackmail I forsee!




tsk tsk!    Be sure to catch NT in all his glory!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

catch NT ... not likely ... I stir the pot, and then wait to see what unfolds.  Now, Mrs.NT is a totally different story.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

Alright Riss!  Why did you take J'bo's tush down???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

cause it was getting cold


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

Cold??


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

yes my butt was exposed and it was getting cold.


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh, I see then!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow this thread took off. 

I'll be there probably Thurs/Friday night through Sunday and drive back home Monday morning.  I guess the Luxor it is for me too!

Not sure which events I want to see. The finals probably and the rest of the weekend hanging by/in the pool or passed out in my room... lol


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

Excellent ... but we can't have you passed out in your room ... by the pool, sure ... not in your room.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Excellent ... but we can't have you passed out in your room ... by the pool, sure ... not in your room.



Did I say my room??  I meant passed out in the room, but not my room!!!!

Hey J'bo wanna share a Jacuzzi suite with me? I promise to behave. I'll keep on my side of the bed and keep my clothes on at least 50% of the time


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Did I say my room??  I meant passed out in the room, but not my room!!!!
> 
> Hey J'bo wanna share a Jacuzzi suite with me? I promise to behave. I'll keep on my side of the bed and keep my clothes on at least 50% of the time


I don't know if you should trust him Jen... he and NT might instigate an orgy for 6 

Did he tell you he was a sexaholic???  


_I love giving PB a hard time _


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

I would do no such thing ...  
Pianomahn has lead me to see the light


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh brother


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

Plus some people are bringing camcorders and I don't want to be on some amatuer porn site!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

Why not?  It did wonders for Rob Lowe's and Pamela's careers


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Did I say my room??  I meant passed out in the room, but not my room!!!!
> 
> Hey J'bo wanna share a Jacuzzi suite with me? I promise to behave. I'll keep on my side of the bed and keep my clothes on at least 50% of the time



Yah i believe that...well if you dont mind being half naked next to Dave (who will be clothed btw...cause he is my bro)


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2003)

I dont want to be Jbo's bro!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

good thing you reminded us this Vegas, not Jamaica ... we'll make sure we bring clothes.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

bro's can bath with me..........just jokin


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

... I'm a bro ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

for those coming on the Jodi thrill seeking tour, I think we'll do some bungee jumping as well ...
http://www.bungee.com/bzapp/photos/towers_circus_circus.html


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> for those coming on the Jodi thrill seeking tour, I think we'll do some bungee jumping as well ...
> http://www.bungee.com/bzapp/photos/towers_circus_circus.html


TOO COOL!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

You in Butterfly?


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2003)

I plan on taking JBO rock climbing, and other activities that involve hard rock surfaces and sweat!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yah i believe that...well if you dont mind being half naked next to Dave (who will be clothed btw...cause he is my bro)




NOW I'M NOT GOING!!!!!!!

NAked people running around like it was high school!!!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Why not?  It did wonders for Rob Lowe's and Pamela's careers




Oh yeah... well, I'd have to pay or torture anyone to watch my home video!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> NAked people running around like it was high school!!!



No wonder i didn't like HS ... nobody was running around naked!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

you should've changed or went to my H.S.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

You'd like Florida, NT, people go to the grocery store in their bikini's


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You in Butterfly?


Absolutely!!!  I want to go rock climbing, too!!!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You'd like Florida, NT, people go to the grocery store in their bikini's




Wow!    It's true NT... but if their wearing thongs they have wraps around their bottoms.  How do I know? Because those wraps are transparent!  

Good call, B'fly!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you should've changed or went to my H.S.



apparently I should have!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Wow!    It's true NT... but if their wearing thongs they have wraps around their bottoms.  How do I know? Because those wraps are transparent!
> 
> Good call, B'fly!


I've spent literally a dozen summers on Marathon and Key West!!!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> apparently I should have!!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've spent literally a dozen summers on Marathon and Key West!!!




Wow!  Cool, B'Fly.  Hmmnn... I've lived in FLorida for 3 years and 4 years while in my other school and never went!  

I must be missing something good down there?  When was the last time your were there?  Any plans on a return??


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Wow!  Cool, B'Fly.  Hmmnn... I've lived in FLorida for 3 years and 4 years while in my other school and never went!
> 
> I must be missing something good down there?  When was the last time your were there?  Any plans on a return??


It's so beautiful there!  I've had people tell me that have been to Hawaii and Key West that they actually prefer the Keys!!!

Last time I was there was in '94 after I graduated from college... someday I'll get to go back


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

Key West I've heard has some incredible parties.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

Specially come October


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Absolutely!!!  I want to go rock climbing, too!!!




Sweet


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't know if you should trust him Jen... he and NT might instigate an orgy for 6
> 
> Did he tell you he was a sexaholic???
> ...



Orgy of 6?? Hmmm that would be NT, myself and 4 lovely ladies? Okay I'm game. 

I am not a sexaholic. I just find it a much more enjoyable form of cardio 

_And I so love it when you give me a hard time!!!_


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yah i believe that...well if you dont mind being half naked next to Dave (who will be clothed btw...cause he is my bro)



Laying naked next you?? I don't mind that at all as long as David keeps his clothes on and doesn't roll my way in the middle of the night......    after second thought I'll just keep the jacuzzi suite to myself.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

dave lighten up....you have your booty all lined up already...cant a girl line hers up.

sawheet....hard surfaces...haha yah..... ....dont forget the ropes

you mean everyone doesnt wear a bikini in the grocery store?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Copenhagen (Denmark, but close to my city) - Las Vegas
6733 Swedish Crowns.. With the dollar so low right now, that'd be around 840$, usually around 673$ (the dollar is usually around 10 SEK)..

Er, not too bad..

Eggs, what do you say?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2003)

I think I hear eggs saying yes.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey Mike! Good morning to ya! 

Er, yeah, he better..  It would be so much fun to meet you all!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2003)

dam straight!
well..not good morning..yet..read my journal? Too long to retype..)

hmm.. I'm hungry...need..food....


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah, I read it.. I'm sowwy... 

I need some food too.. 1.5 hours til my next meal..


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dave lighten up....you have your booty all lined up already...cant a girl line hers up.
> 
> sawheet....hard surfaces...haha yah..... ....dont forget the ropes
> ...




what?  What did I say?  

I'm lighten up!  I have no tan so I'm white as a ghost again!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

Mr and Mrs.NT will arrive in Las Vegas Thursday at 10:54 am ... ready to take on Vegas NT style.  Yeah


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

i thought mrs. said you guys couldnt get in til late thursday or friday...good flight.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

that was what we were told by a few TA ... but if we drive to Calgary, we can catch an early flight!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2003)

How am going to pick you two up at the airport on my Harley?? Hmm NT you okay with taking a taxi? I can fit the Mrs. on my ride


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

Are you taking your bike?  If I told her that, I certainly would be taking a cab.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Are you taking your bike?  If I told her that, I certainly would be taking a cab.



At this time it is the thought. But depending on weather and my mood set at the time who knows. Kind of worried about where I will keep it while there though. Of course with my car we have a free taxi


Off to pick up Carter. Have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

You too ...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

I WISH WISH WISH WISH THAT I COULD GO WITH YOU GUYS!!! But I can't!  

HAVE FUN FOR ME!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I WISH WISH WISH WISH THAT I COULD GO WITH YOU GUYS!!! But I can't!
> 
> HAVE FUN FOR ME!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

I KNOW


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

this can't be true .... I'm going to win the lotto here tonight, so I'll send a limo to pick you up!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

That would be totally awesome Nt!!!

Theres just one reason I can't go.. Money..


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

OK...............time to start taking donations for Stacey!! If they are 20 of us going, that wouldn't be much!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

for a $700 ticket, it's only 35 if there are 20 people kicking in.  I'm in!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 6, 2003)

So, no one is going to Celine Dion's show??


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> for a $700 ticket, it's only 35 if there are 20 people kicking in.  I'm in!


It probably would not be that much seeing how close she is!
For me from NC and a standard room for Thur, Fri and Sat. night is only $676!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

A roundtrip ticket for her would be around $275 and if she could share a room with one of the other ladies going...


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

There ya go Stacey. PAID!!!!!!!!!!! Now, no excuse!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> So, no one is going to Celine Dion's show??


Why would we want to see her  She's Canadian... and French Canadian at that 

j/k


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> There ya go Stacey. PAID!!!!!!!!!!! Now, no excuse!


aaahhh but the REAL question is would Matt be willing to share her for a few days with her imaginary internet firends???


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

OMG!!!!!!!! U GUYS PLEASE DON'T ~~ I WOULD FEEL LIKE A POOR OLD HORRIBLE WOMAN!!!!!!!!

THATS SOOO SWEET.. Nobody has ever offered anything like that for me!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> aaahhh but the REAL question is would Matt be willing to share her for a few days with her imaginary internet firends???



Exactly..anther damn problem!!!!!!
  

ALSO: My best Friend is Due In October..has nobody to help her except her hubby..sooo shes also On my priority list~!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> aaahhh but the REAL question is would Matt be willing to share her for a few days with her imaginary internet firends???




But you would be there with fade along with Nikegurl, correct??


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> But you would be there with fade along with Nikegurl, correct??


Yes, but he is just now starting to believe that I'm a real girl


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> So, no one is going to Celine Dion's show??



 i would rather watch pigs being slaughtered...cause thats what she sounds like and its cheaper...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes, but he is just now starting to believe that I'm a real girl



Yep shes right..thanks to the mail ya sent me..when I took it home from work..he saw it on the kitchen counter..  And was like whos that..etc.. and I said~ My friend, the one that works at NASA that I always tell you about.. 
HE GOES: OHHH Cool.. so maybe she is for real!  Dork!!!!

Maybe u should send me a weekly letter..LoL!! Then he would believe it!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

I can do that... I'll start one right now!

We'll be like pen pals


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

ya!!! That would be FuN!!!!   

Really B I was kidding!!!!!
BUT If ya wanna..that would be coooool!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

But ya gotta send it to my home address..sooo he sees it all the time...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

K... PM me the address then, I think I just have your work.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

k I will  THIS IS GONNA BE FUN!!!! And He can SEEEE Me Write you back toooo!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

It's going to be hilarious!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

I KNOW  

Kay I'm leaving work!!!
HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND EVERYONE!!! LOVE YA!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

Bet all you guys are jealous now... I've got Stacey's address... I've got Stacey's address!!!  

I'm outta here to!


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

For some sill reason I thought you two lived somewhat near each other and have already met.  Like one side of Houston to the other.  I think it's cool for you two to be so close and friend's etc.  

It's funny that I worked out in Berlin, CT for two months and IAB/MBC never went to Powerhouse to workout when I did!    conflicting schedules.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> A roundtrip ticket for her would be around $275 and if she could share a room with one of the other ladies going...


Why would she have to share a room with one of the ladies??? I have a spare bed in my room... oh wait I got a single Queen. But still she can stay with me. I'll behave, most of the time


----------



## lina (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> aaahhh but the REAL question is would Matt be willing to share her for a few days with her imaginary internet firends???



I think my family would have the same question.....

that and finding a baby sitter to come sit for the weekend cauz I'd loved to go to Vegas with my hubby......

It does sounds like FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2003)

Ya I doubt I can go... 
Matts one reason!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

here ya go...tell him that there is some herbal/magntic clinical reason that you need to go to 'Vegas for..he needs to go along for your support. 
There ya go!

Now pack yer bags!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I think my family would have the same question.....
> 
> that and finding a baby sitter to come sit for the weekend cauz I'd loved to go to Vegas with my hubby......
> ...



Leave 'em with family and bring the hubby.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> For some sill reason I thought you two lived somewhat near each other and have already met.  Like one side of Houston to the other.  I think it's cool for you two to be so close and friend's etc.
> 
> It's funny that I worked out in Berlin, CT for two months and IAB/MBC never went to Powerhouse to workout when I did!    conflicting schedules.


Houston is like HUGE!!!  It would easily take an hour to get to her house from mine... and that's with good traffic!


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Houston is like HUGE!!!  It would easily take an hour to get to her house from mine... and that's with good traffic!




Wow    Talk about some miscalculations on my part!


----------

